# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 1o Grand Prix Διάπλαση 1998 (13 Δεκεμβρίου, Περιστέρι)

## Polyneikos

Στις 13 Δεκεμβρίου 1998, πραγματοποιήθηκε το 1o Grand Prix Διάπλαση υπό την αιγίδα της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ , με διοργανωτή τον Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο

Στο Line up διακρίνονται αθλητές όπως ο Μανώλης Σπύρου, Δημήτρης Καταλιακός, Γιώργος Καγκελάρης, Νίκος Ευαγγελινός, Χρηστος Παπακώστας

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Μία αναφορά στον αγώνα «Διάπλαση» του 1998 είχε γίνει και στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων «ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ» Bodybuilding & Fitness, τεύχος Νο3, Σεπτέμβριος 1999, στη σελίδα 63 που βλέπετε παρακάτω.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## xristos xalkida



----------

